# Propane Extension Hose - Any Body Know Of One?



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Has anybody ever come across the equivalent of a propane tank extension hose? I'm talking about a section of high-pressure hose with a male ACME threaded quick connect fitting at one end (i.e., like the quick-connect fitting on a propane tank), and an ACME nut at the other end. I'd like to find something that I could connect up to my regulator pigtail when the OB is sitting in the driveway, so that I could connect to a readily-available 20# tank that could sit in the drive next to the camper with one of my 30# tanks disconnected.

One option is certainly something like the extend-a-stay TEE adapter that connects between the regulator and the mounted tank. The regulator pigtails on the 31RQS are pretty short, however, and there isn't much space in the LP compartment to fit the TEE in. That's why I want something that can just be screwed into the existing pigtail; when travelling, I would re-connect the pigtail to the mounted 30# tank.

There are any number of hose sections out there with an ACME nut attached and a pipe threaded nipple at the other end, but finding the male ACME piece has been tough.

Unless this could be a safety issue?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

JLAnderson said:


> Has anybody ever come across the equivalent of a propane tank extension hose? I'm talking about a section of high-pressure hose with a male ACME threaded quick connect fitting at one end (i.e., like the quick-connect fitting on a propane tank), and an ACME nut at the other end. I'd like to find something that I could connect up to my regulator pigtail when the OB is sitting in the driveway, so that I could connect to a readily-available 20# tank that could sit in the drive next to the camper with one of my 30# tanks disconnected.
> 
> One option is certainly something like the extend-a-stay TEE adapter that connects between the regulator and the mounted tank. The regulator pigtails on the 31RQS are pretty short, however, and there isn't much space in the LP compartment to fit the TEE in. That's why I want something that can just be screwed into the existing pigtail; when travelling, I would re-connect the pigtail to the mounted 30# tank.
> 
> ...


Whenever I have need a propane hose I just go to my local propane distributor and have them make up what I want. Less expensive than buying premade, and it's the length and configuration I want, and the hose they use has been more flexible than off the shelf as well. They have the tools to crimp on fittings and so far have had every configuration of fittings I've wanted.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We have a farmers Co-op that has a big selection of propane fittings and will make hoses for you.

Try this link. This adapter would allow you to do what you are talking about with a more standard hose and should be ok as long as you have good connections with no leaks.

http://www.propaneproducts.com/catalog/all-mr.-heater-parts-fittings-hoses/mr.-heater-tank-thread-adapter-76.html

Where you run into problems with the propane systems generally is with the quick connect male female type couplings. Many look the same but do not actually mate up right. You need to be sure you use matching male/female components


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

What about back feeding the gas through the outside stove fitting? Purchase a matching quick connect and install it on a generic replacement regulator and hose from the gas grill section at your local hardware store. Only fun part is finding the male hose connector. That should work. Propane regulators are standard for outlet pressure. Camping world has the fitting. Works on my 298RE.
NOTE! 1 thing that comes to mind. Propane is high pressure into the regulator at the front of your trailer at the tanks only. AFTER the regulator or regulators the pressure is about 12 to 14 INCHES WATER COLUMN. only enough to push water up a straw 14 inches. You can blow harder than that. DO NOT hook up to the lines after the regulator with unregulated propane off a spare tank. I would hate to hear of somebody blowing up their rig and getting hurt or killed. Just thought I would mention it. Please be careful.


----------

